
Lockergoga took down Hydro–ransomware used in targeted attacks on business - wglb
https://doublepulsar.com/how-lockergoga-took-down-hydro-ransomware-used-in-targeted-attacks-aimed-at-big-business-c666551f5880
======
topher200
Great article with great analysis of the shortcomings of the security
community on this one and ways this can be improved moving forward.

------
tantalor
Clickbait title; the company switched to "manual production", the ransomware
only took down part of their IT.

------
pavel_lishin
Aw, I read the title as meaning that the creators of the malware decided to
retract their attack.

~~~
BonesJustice
Yeah, my pre-coffee brain definitely did not parse that headline correctly.
The HN headline is pretty faithful to the original article's, but the
article's headline is poorly worded.

~~~
pavel_lishin
tbh, this is one of the reasons I hate anything but the plain ol' dash with
spaces around it.

~~~
BonesJustice
I don't mind a proper em dash (w/ width equal to full height of the font),
which is what the original headline had. Somehow it got changed to an en dash
in the HN headline, which has only half that width.

Unfortunately, there are annoying inconsistencies in how different software
selects an 'appropriate' dash, so I agree: better to avoid them.

